# New state record smallmouth



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

DNR Facebook page posted a 9.98 lb. iirc smallie taken from Indian River in Cheboygan on a nightcrawler. Was a beauty I'll look for the picture


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's the fish, nice job. 9.98 lb 23.1 inches bet that was a fun fight


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

WOW!! What a hawg!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

My biggest smallie came from mullet lake where Indian river dumps into. Catch and release. Was a long time ago and didn't follow the state record sizes. It would have been a master angler for sure if not possibly a record back than.... but a fish story no less as no picture or measurements taken...


----------

